# Fri., 5/10/02 - MLB TV Schedule



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Angels = Were scheduled for KCAL - but Lakers have priority.

*Bold* = c-band in-the-clear analog/digital OTA network feeds. 
*Analog* = *KNWS*, *WPXN*, *KDFI* & *KIRO*. 
*Digital* = *O's TV* & *WFXT*.
*Red* = Superstation feeds. 
*Blue* = DirecTV EI feeds.

*12:20pm PT -*
Brewers (FSN North-Wisconsin) @ Cubs *(FSN Chicago & EI 754)*

*4:05pm PT -*
D'Backs *(FSN Arizona & EI 755)* @ Phillies (CSN-Philadelphia) 
Astros *(KNWS)* @ Pirates *(FSN Pittsburgh & EI 758)*
Dodgers *(FSN West 2 & EI 759)* @ Marlins *(WPXN)*
Giants *(FSN Bay Area & EI 760)* @ Expos (No TV)

*4:10pm PT -*
Rockies *(KWGN)* @ Mets *(FSN New York & EI 757)*
Cardinals {FSN Midwest) @ Reds *(FSN Cincinnati & EI 761)*

*4:15pm PT -*
Orioles *(O's TV)* @ Devil Rays *(FSN Florida & EI 756)*

*4:35pm PT -*
Padres (Ch 4 Padres) @ Braves *(TBS)*

*5:05pm PT -*
Indians *(FSN Ohio & EI 762)* @ Royals (No TV) 
Tigers *(FSN Detroit & EI 763)* @ Rangers *{KDFI)*
Yankees (YES) @ Twins (KSTC/FSN North-Minnesota) & *EI 764*

*7:05pm PT -*
Red Sox *(WFXT)* @ Mariners *(**KIRO**/FSN Portland & EI 765)*
White Sox *(FSN Chicago & EI 766)* @ Angels (No TV) 
Blue Jays (RSN/CFMT) @ A's *(FSN Bay Area & EI 767)*


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

Red Sox/Mariners on Dish: Sports Alt 3 (Ch.448)
(available in WA, OR, ID, AK, HI and MT)


----------

